# Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht



## Cryptic645 (13. Oktober 2010)

*Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Wie der Titel schon sagt...
Pc geht ohne Probleme (wurde erst gerade zusammengebaut)
auch wenn ich den Lüftere anstoße passiert nix
länger laufen lassen will ich das ding auch nicht, hab die Sorge ich zerschieß mir damit mein system
hab es immer nach 20 sec wieder ausgemacht

ist das normal?

Bitte um Antwort!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Ich würde das Netzteil wieder zurückschicken und ein neues zurücksenden lassen, glasklarer Garantiefall !

Denn ohne Lüfter ist das NT sehr schnell im Eimer !


----------



## Cryptic645 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

kann es auch sein, dass er erst bei last dreht oder erst nach 30 sec???


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Kann ich mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen denn ein NT was über 800Watt hat braucht einen Lüfter !
Aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen solltest du die Beschreibung durchlesen auf der Homepage oder direkt den Corsair anschreiben was sie davon halten.

#Du könntest aber wenn du keine Garantie mehr hast auch selber den Lüfter austauschen, das geht, braucht nur eben Einarbeitungszeit und Geduld.

Oder teste es kurz mal im Windows betrieb das es mal etwas Strom benötigt, zb mit Prime95 kurz (einige Minuten, so 1bis2min) das erzeugt last um benötigt mehr Strom und wenn dann auch nichts passiert mit dem Lüfter kannst du dir sicher sein das er Defekt ist !


----------



## Cryptic645 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

das netzteil ist neu und hat ja noch 7 jahre garantie oder sowas

und ich dachte das währe das support forum von corsair


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Ich würde es mal mit Prime95 kurz testen das braucht Strom satt, wenn dann auch nichts passiert weist du ja was Sache ist.


----------



## Cryptic645 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

der pc ist noch nicht installiert
gibt es da eine andere möglichkeit das netzteil auszulasten? (außer Bios / denke 50 % CPU last???)

was kann denn passieren wenn der lüfter nicht geht?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Hast du einen alten PC (oder ein freund oder Familienmitglied) den man nicht mehr benötigt oder entbehrlich ist wo du das Netzteil eventuell ausprobieren kannst ?

Wenn der Lüfter nicht geht überhitzen sich die Teile darin nach einer bestimmten zeit und das Netzteil fällt dann einfach aus.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

So nun mal ganz langsam!!!

Ich garantiere dir zu 10000% das dass Nt KEIN Defekt hat, das soll bei dem Netzteil so sein...der Lüfter geht erst an bei einer bestimmten Temperatur bzw...Last!

Was ihr immer erzählt stell mal vor er schickt es zurück muss dann länger warten...dabei ist alles in Ordnung....
Bitte erst informieren bevor man sowas vorschlägt.

P.S: es fällt auch nichts aus...das ist bei der Serie so gewollt...habe sie selber merhfach verbaut und bei allen ist das so das sie den Lüfter erst später zuschalten.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Ich kann es ja nicht beurteilen weil er es immer nur 20Sek laufen hat lassen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ich kann es ja nicht beurteilen weil er es immer nur 20Sek laufen hat lassen



Er kann ruhig länger laufen lassen...wird nichts passieren denn das ist wie gesagt so gewollt...habs ja auch nicht böse gemeint aber zurückschicken braucht er es nicht.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Is klar, mein NT-Lüfter Reagiert auch erst nach einer gewissen Zeit, aber ich habe vorausgesetzt das er es mindestens schon mal im Windows war und es ein wenig ausgelastet hat bei meinen Vorschlägen.


----------



## Cryptic645 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Perfekt, Vielen Dank!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

@ TE : Mach einfach deine Win-install und laste dein System mal bissl heftiger aus...aber Pc nicht ans offene Fenster stellen sonst geht der Lüfter nie an.
Dann machste mal nen Prime95+Furmark Run dann wird nach ner Weile auch der Lüfter angehen. 

Kein Problem.


----------



## Rolk (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

So was nennt sich auch Semi passives Netzteil.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*



Rolk schrieb:


> So was nennt sich auch Semi passives Netzteil.



Ist glaube ich aber nicht extra als solches beschrieben.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Ein Blick auf die Corsair Homepage hätte zwar genügt aber ich nehme Euch die Arbeit gerne ab 


Die Corsair Professional Gold AX750/850 Netzteile sind sehr wohl als semi-passive beworben:

Corsair Homepage (Resources)

Corsair Blog



Und mit dem Fenster bzw. kühler Umgebung hat das nichts zu tun - es ist rein lastabhängig.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Corsair Homepage hätte zwar genügt aber ich nehme Euch die Arbeit gerne ab
> 
> 
> Die Corsair Professional Gold AX750/850 Netzteile sind sehr wohl als semi-passive beworben:
> ...



Naja gut obs als jetzt Semi-Passiv oder nicht beschrieben ist...ist ja wurst, wollte nur vermitteln das es bei den AX-Modellen normal ist...hab ja zudem geschrieben Last oder Temperatur...von daher passt doch alles.


----------



## Gamer_95 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Wie einige schon geschrieben haben ist das NT tatsächlich Semi-Passiv.
Man muss schon wissen was man kauft 
Kommt halt auch immer auf den System an.
Wenn du einen 980X+2GTX480 betreibst sollte der Lüfter schon im Boot anspringen.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

@ $.Crackpipeboy.$

Das stimmt so leider auch nicht ganz, denn das AX1200 ist nicht semi-passiv. Dies ist lediglich den AX750 und AX850 Modellen vorenthalten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> @ $.Crackpipeboy.$
> 
> Das stimmt so leider auch nicht ganz, denn das AX1200 ist nicht semi-passiv. Dies ist lediglich den AX750 und AX850 Modellen vorenthalten.



Gut, dann haben wir das ja jetzt geklärt....


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

@Gamer_95:

beim AX750 ja, beim 850 reicht es nicht ganz - aber er fängt recht schnell an


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Ihr habt geschrieben, der Lüfter sei nur lastabhängig; ein Temperaturschutz ist aber vorhanden, oder?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair AX850 Lüfter dreht sich nicht*

Sollte das Netzteil auf 50 Grad zusteuern aktiviert der Lüfter auch  keine Sorge.


----------

